# Ella's sad story in pictures



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Such sad eyes!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

She was such a beautiful girl. Thank you for sharing these with us.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you for sharing not only her pictures, but, her story as well. Play Hard Sweet Girl.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Thor0918 said:


> Such sad eyes!


She was in a lot of pain. We would have to carry her outside so she could go to the bathroom. But she fought tooth and nail 

The vet didnt even think she was going to make it (he told me that after her recovery).

She did have very "human" eyes.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless You Sweet Ella~You're Still Loved


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry about the loss of your sweet Ella. She was beautiful. I just read the story you posted about her in the other thread. What an extremely difficult decision you had to make. Sending you hugs across the miles...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think I can read her story, but she will not be forgotten by me. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve, that is beautiful. I am going to print it and frame it.

Thank you all.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She was a true fighter and a hero. Ella Run Free sweet girl.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Thank you for sharing about Ella.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She was a beautiful girl with soulful eyes.


----------

